# Rückt die Beta immer näher?



## Lord Walzer (6. April 2010)

Hallo,

ich wollte keinen uralten Thread ausgraben, weil es doch verboten ist.

Also dieser Thread bezieht sich auf diese Buffed-News: http://www.buffed.de/wow/news/14519/WoW-Baldiger-Start-der-Cataclysm-Beta-Entwickler-enthuellen-Klassenaenderungen

Was denkt ihr?

Flames könnt ihr behalten!

mfg


----------



## Arosk (6. April 2010)

Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. April 2010)

Ihr braucht jetzt nicht herum zu flamen!

Also ja ich denke, dass sie am 16. April erscheint. Wieso? Weil das der Tag von der letzten Klassen-Vorstellung ist und es ist ein Freitag.


----------



## Kizna (6. April 2010)

Meine Antwort auf den Titel ist ja.

Die Zeichen häufen sich. Heute kam noch der Klassenplan hinzu, also ist ein Betastart ende April gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Raindog (6. April 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich wollte keinen uralten Thread ausgraben, weil es doch verboten ist.



Das ist wie die Wahl zwischen Pest oder Cholera.

Eröffnest du einen neuen Tread: _Das Thema gabs schon!_

Reaktivierst du einen alten Thread: _Leichenfledder is uncool!_



BTT: Abwarten. Einfach abwarten. Entweder füttert man uns bewusst mit Infos um uns heiß zu machen, oder aber es ist wirklich bald so weit.



Gruß

Dog


----------



## Bobby Ross (6. April 2010)

*die Finger kreuz und beet*

Hoffentlich bekomm ich wieder nen Beta-Key 

*dreimal böses Ju-Ju*

Ich tippe auf Ende April / Anfang Mai, wird wieder ne geile Zeit der Vorfreunde und der Informations-Fluten - kanns jetzt schon nicht mehr abwarten


----------



## Crosis (6. April 2010)

hmm also seitdem bliz cataclysm bekanntgegeben hat dacht ich schon das die beta näher rückt(wäre ja auch komisch wenn sie nicht näher rücken würde iwann muss sie ja sein^^) jetzt rückt sie aber schon in greifbare nähe.

btw denke das die beta erst mitte bis ende mai starten wird bliz wird damit wohl nicht so stark hetzen erstmal die klassenänderungen/neuerungen einwirken lassen und dann gibts sicher auch ne anmelde für die beta woraus dann die teilnehmer gelost werden und zum sammeln brauchts nunma ein bisschen zeit


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. April 2010)

Ich werde mich wohl nicht für dei Beta anmelden, da ich es fertig spielen will und so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich wohl keine Fehler reporten. Also überlasse ich lieber den Platz in der Beta, der sie auch sinnvoll nutzt.


----------



## Wowler12345 (6. April 2010)

Kizna schrieb:


> Meine Antwort auf den Titel ist ja.
> 
> Die Zeichen häufen sich. Heute kam noch der Klassenplan hinzu, also ist ein Betastart ende April gar nicht so unwahrscheinlich.



Das könnte hinhauen, nach dem 16. April, soll jeder die Änderungen im positiven oder negativen Sinne verdauen, so für eine Woche und dann ist es schon soweit.


----------



## Zodttd (6. April 2010)

Ich denke sie kommt am 3. Juli warum weiss ich auchnicht, aber ich hab es im Urin..


----------



## wildrazor09 (6. April 2010)

Ich werd mich diesmal nicht anmelden, will net das ich mir wieder den spaß verderbe wie damals bei der dk questreihe^^


----------



## Reflox (6. April 2010)

JA sie kommt! Ich bin mir ganz sicher!^^

Kann man sich eig. für die Beta anmelden? Also ich meine wie... Einfach eintragen und dann kommt ne Meldung ja Jungerchen jetzt musste warten, irgendwann kommt Beta-Key wenn man Glück hat oder was?

Frage 2: Ist die Beta von Zeiten begrenzt spielbar? Also jetzt ist 13:00 jetzt fahren wa se hoch, oder kann man spielen wann man will?

Naja, wenn ich zur Beta komme, werde ich fleissig Englisch lernen, denn die meisten Sachen sind ja noch in englisch oder irre ich mich?

Ich schiesse wiedermal Fragen aus den Kanonen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pristus (6. April 2010)

Ist das hier die Schlange in der auf ne Beta gewartet wird ? Naja, ich hock mich mal hin....und Kaffee rumreicht....


----------



## Nanojason92 (6. April 2010)

Ne, die Beta rückt nicht näher. Bei jeder Sekunde, die vergeht, wird auch der Beta Termin nach hinter geschoben...
Ne Scherz beiseite.
Die Beta rückt schon näher und bestimmt wird es nichtmehr lange dauren^^


----------



## NeaPhyte (6. April 2010)

die kann ruhig am 16. April anfangen, wenn ich Burzeltag habe ^^


----------



## Martok352 (6. April 2010)

mit jeder sekunde, die du in der Zeit zurückreist enfernt sich die beta immer weiter^^^^^^^^


----------



## Idekoon (6. April 2010)

Ich denke auch, dass die Beta kurz vor der Tür steht. Der baldige Start der Beta würde auch im Einklang mit den geplanten Release stehen (denke ich)

lg


----------



## abe15 (6. April 2010)

Die Frage ist rethorisch oder?

Ich meine, mit jedem Buchstaben den ich hier tippe rückt unser aller Tod näher - also warum sollte es die Cata Beta nicht tun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (7. April 2010)

Also in der WotLK - Beta hatten auch gefühlte 70% aller WoW-Spieler die sich dafür angemeldet haben, einen Key. Ich denke mal ich werd erneut einer der glücklichen sein.


----------



## Fusselbirne (7. April 2010)

ach schrieb:


> Also in der WotLK - Beta hatten auch gefühlte 70% aller WoW-Spieler die sich dafür angemeldet haben, einen Key. Ich denke mal ich werd erneut einer der glücklichen sein.


Hm,also ich hatte keinen.Viele aus meinem Bekanntenkreis auch nicht.Dann waren wir wohl die unglücklichen 30%,oder?


----------



## Jester (7. April 2010)

Achtung, Eilmeldung!
Amerikanische Forscher haben herausgefunden, dass "Zeit vergeht"!!
Ob dies nun in der Zukunft liegende Ereignisse näher heranrücken lässt ist nicht geklärt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Natürlich kommt die Beta bald!


----------



## Malarki@buffed (7. April 2010)

Ist mir ehrlich geasgt egal, ich hab noch keine WoW Beta gespielt ich will eig alles neu erleben,
wenn ich Infos brauche hole ich mir sie aus den Foren.
Außerdem zock ich atm an der Sc2 Beta da hab ich keine Zeit für WoW *hust*
Vll mal reinschauen damit man später nicht so hilflos da steht wenns losgeht aber sonst...

BTT: Ja sie rückt näher aber ich glaub eher das Blizzard die noch ne Weile verschiebt. Glaube nicht
das sie die Beta so früh reinhauen werden aber was weiss ich schon ^.^


----------



## monthy (7. April 2010)

Ja sie wird kommen. Bald vielleicht, vielleicht aber auch nicht.

Die letzten Betas waren alles Zeitlich nicht begrenzt. Man konnte wie auf nem Liveserver spielen. Abgesehen von den ganzen Lags. Allerdings hat man 
natürlich auch mehr Wartungsarbeiten und der Server stürzt öfter mal ab. 
Ich melde mich auf jeden Fall für nen Key an. Brauche langsam abwechslung.

Mfg


----------



## Karius (7. April 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



Was will man mehr sagen? ^^


----------



## bloodstar (7. April 2010)

/me verweist auf ein konstantes Zeit/Raum Gefüge.

Nozdormu ist glücklicherweise in einer anderen Dimension.


----------



## Shizo. (8. April 2010)

Jester schrieb:


> Achtung, Eilmeldung!
> Amerikanische Forscher haben herausgefunden, dass "Zeit vergeht"!!
> Ob dies nun in der Zukunft liegende Ereignisse näher heranrücken lässt ist nicht geklärt.
> 
> ...



Da brauch man ja auch den Aiman Abdallah für, doch was haben die _Illuminaten damit zu tun?_


----------



## Azerak (8. April 2010)

wildrazor09 schrieb:


> Ich werd mich diesmal nicht anmelden, will net das ich mir wieder den spaß verderbe wie damals bei der dk questreihe^^



Spaß verdorben? Wann bist du bei der Beta eingestiegen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Als ich einen DK angespielt hatte waren die Bauern unten auf den Feldern verbuggt. Es gibt ja die Quest wo man die Saronitpfeile sammeln muss.. 
Folgendes passierte dann:

1.Die Bauern stehen fröhlich rum... nichts passiert.
2.Sie kriegen einen Wutanfall und machen dieses komische Gurgelgeräusch
3.Sie springen in einem riesigen Satz genau auf den Pfeil und blockieren ihn


Das haben immer 5-6 Bauern gleichzeitig gemacht. Ich hab mich nicht mehr eingekriegt vor lachen... genialster Bug ever ^^


----------



## ach was solls. (8. April 2010)

April / Mai gibbet es die Beta.


----------



## wildrazor09 (8. April 2010)

Azerak schrieb:


> Spaß verdorben? Wann bist du bei der Beta eingestiegen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Dann eher gesagt die Spannung^^


----------



## Avenenera (13. April 2010)

@ Topic

Nein, mit jedem Tag entfernen wir uns weiter von der Beta. Das ist ein dummer Flame sondern nur ne dumme Antwort auf ne Dumme Frage.

mfg


----------



## Düstermond (14. April 2010)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Das ist ein dummer Flame sondern nur ne dumme Antwort auf ne Dumme Frage.



Ja was denn nun? Dummer Flame oder dumme Antwort?


----------



## Weissnet (14. April 2010)

Das ende der Welt rückt auch immer näher.


----------



## Al_xander (14. April 2010)

Bobby schrieb:


> Beta-Key



Wie bekommt man den einen ? Per E-Mail oder einfach Ingame Post ?


----------



## todesritter namine^^ (15. April 2010)

hoffen wirs wird zeit









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. April 2010)

ich hab gestern nen betakey von ********* bekommen, musste mich auf deren seite halt mit den wowaccdaten anmelden, aber dann stand da ihre daten wurden gespeichert wir melden sie an sobald die server nicht mehr überlastet sind. Ich hoffe sie schicken mir heute den link zum clienten zu, das wollten sie näHmlich schon gestern tuHen.


----------



## Kersyl (15. April 2010)

Pristus schrieb:


> Ist das hier die Schlange in der auf ne Beta gewartet wird ? Naja, ich hock mich mal hin....und Kaffee rumreicht....



*Kaffe dankend annehm und dazu setz*

Naja ich gucke ja sehr optimistisch zu cataclysm. Mit Wotlk wurde ja sogut wie nix verändert, wenn man es mit den cata änderungen vergleicht..^^
Sie VERSUCHEN etwas zu ändern und das finde ich sehr gut. Sie machen ja sogar den Lowlvl fast ganz neu was ich ziemlich cool finde, weil man ja nicht als neuer spieler allein durch eine leere, im vergleich zu nordend recht durchschnittlich aussehende welt laufen will, in der man für eine frage direkt todgeflamed wird...-.-

vote 4 cata not for bush...eh wotlk style :3
Yes we dose!


----------



## Greytemplar (15. April 2010)

Wäre nett wenn die beta huete starten würde (Geburtstag hat xD)
aber ich glaube es erst wenn es schriftlich bestätigt wird =)


----------



## Chandra12 (15. April 2010)

hm, ich weiß nicht, aber den Link würde ich nicht benutzen   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakypriest (15. April 2010)

Die Beta rückt jeden Tag näher und zwar um einen Tag !!!

Sry aber ich versteh nicht ganz warum man darüber ein Thema auf macht, natürlich ist es so aber man kann nur spekulieren. wirklich interessant wird es erst wenn nähere infos kommen.


----------



## Potpotom (15. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich werde mich wohl nicht für dei Beta anmelden, da ich es fertig spielen will und so wie ich mich kenne, werde ich wohl keine Fehler reporten. *Also überlasse ich lieber den Platz in der Beta, der sie auch sinnvoll nutzt.
> *


Sehr löblich, wenn das jeder so machen würde würden wir relativ problemlos bzw. bugfrei ins neue AddOn starten.


----------



## Bitialis (15. April 2010)

Zodttd schrieb:


> Ich denke sie kommt am 3. Juli warum weiss ich auchnicht, aber ich hab es im Urin..




Sehr sehr guter Urin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hab ich Geburtstag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## michael92 (15. April 2010)

Ich will auch nicht an der Beta teilnehmen. Will alles mit meinem Hunter erleben wenn Cata live geht.


----------



## Treefolk (15. April 2010)

Nimmt man durch den neuen Battle.net Account nicht automatisch an der Beta auslosung aller Blizzard Titel teil, wenn man sich dort zu den Betas eingetragen hat?

Bei der Starcraft II Beta war ich so auch automatisch dabei.


----------



## Oolie (15. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern nen betakey von ****************** bekommen, musste mich auf deren seite halt mit den wowaccdaten anmelden, aber dann stand da ihre daten wurden gespeichert wir melden sie an sobald die server nicht mehr überlastet sind. Ich hoffe sie schicken mir heute den link zum clienten zu, das wollten sie näHmlich schon gestern tuHen.



Alter... ich hoffe du hast da nur n Spässken gemacht, denn sonst ist Dein Naivität wohl von nichts mehr zu überbieten... Ausser vielleicht von Leuten, die an Gott und den Weihnachtsmann glauben....


BTT: Die Beta kommt... ganz sicher, irgendwann... demnächst.

Und anmelden ist ganz easy. Einfach im B.Net-Account dafür eintragen. Ich hatte 2 Tage später meinen SC2-Beta Account (btw: DAS SPIEL ROCKT!!! Auch wenn ich 70% nur auf die Fresse bekomme^^)


----------



## Progamer13332 (15. April 2010)

Oolie schrieb:


> Alter... ich hoffe du hast da nur n Spässken gemacht, denn sonst ist Dein Naivität wohl von nichts mehr zu überbieten... Ausser vielleicht von Leuten, die an Gott und den Weihnachtsmann glauben....
> 
> 
> BTT: Die Beta kommt... ganz sicher, irgendwann... demnächst.
> ...




natürlich war das nur ein spaß^^


----------



## Lydell (17. April 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Denke mal sie ist im kommen^^


----------



## Cuauhtemoc (17. April 2010)

> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



die antwort war ja mal geil. ich denke, die beta kommt so im mai vllt. auch im juni. das "endprodukt" wird warscheinlich wieder vor weihnachten im anmarsch sein.
btw: gibts eig. ne gamma, delta, epsilon etc.?


----------



## TheGui (17. April 2010)

Lydell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wo du es sagst, das wär die wohl weltbesste und teuerste MarketingKampagnie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sykee (17. April 2010)

also ich will auch net an der beta teilnehmen...
muss ich ja alles 2 mal machen^^


----------



## Reaper13 (17. April 2010)

Lydell schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Made my Day 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (27. April 2010)

Boubouille hat immer Recht! In spätestens 4 Tagen ist es soweit.


----------



## Stasjan (27. April 2010)

Die Beta erscheint,wenn die erscheint,ganz einfach.


> Boubouille hat immer Recht! In spätestens 4 Tagen ist es soweit.


Kann sogar sein,er hat sich noch nie geiirt in solchen Dingen.


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. April 2010)

Nur weil er gesagt/geschrieben hat, dass der Betastart im April sein wird? Auch unsere Gottheit kann sich irren! Es gibt ziemlich viele Sachen die dafür sprechen aber auch andere die dagegen sprechen.

Abwarten und Gnomenblut trinken!


----------



## DaScAn (27. April 2010)

Progamer13332 schrieb:


> ich hab gestern nen betakey von ********* bekommen, musste mich auf deren seite halt mit den wowaccdaten anmelden, aber dann stand da ihre daten wurden gespeichert wir melden sie an sobald die server nicht mehr überlastet sind. Ich hoffe sie schicken mir heute den link zum clienten zu, das wollten sie näHmlich schon gestern tuHen.



Muahahaha.
Das glaubst du doch selber nicht. Ich denke du hast deinen Account nicht mehr oder?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Thema zurück.

Ja das Zeit / Raum Kontinuum ist allgegenwärtig.
Galileo bestätigt auch das es passieren soll das Zeit vergeht.

Das Ende der Welt rückt Näher.
Der Untergang **** rückt näher.
Der ANfang einer neuen Zeit rückt näher.
[...]
Und ja, auch die Beta rückt näher.


Mein Gott, ihr benehmt euch wie kinder. wartet es einfach ab *hmpf*


----------



## Wowler12345 (27. April 2010)

DaScAn schrieb:


> Muahahaha.
> Das glaubst du doch selber nicht. Ich denke du hast deinen Account nicht mehr oder?
> 
> 
> ...



Aha und diese Frage als eine Raum-Zeit-Frage zu sehen ist nicht kindisch?


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (28. April 2010)

[font="verdana, sans-serif"]*PTR Character Copies now available*
*PTR Character Copy* has been reactivated and is now available. Now why should we care about that? I'll give you a screenshot to help the thinking process.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​When was the last time Blizzard needed a server for Blizzcon? Something is coming on PTRs, and it might not be Patch 3.3.5.
[/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"] [/font]
[font="verdana, sans-serif"]Die Spekulation das die beta am 30. Anfangen soll wird immer warscheinlicher meiner meinung nach^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

[/font]


----------



## Shaila (28. April 2010)

Wann soll den die Blizzcon sein ? Ansonsten: Je eher die Beta, desto besser!


----------



## Dranke (28. April 2010)

Oha joa da haste recht!


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

NICE BABY NICE !!!! xD

Ne ganz schön freue mich !!! WOOOOOOOOOHHHHHOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Gloir (28. April 2010)

weis man eig. schon was von der family & friends alpha? weil letztes mal, war das Ende dieser Alpha auch durchgesickert (im Frühling war das) und im Sommer kam dann die Beta....


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (28. April 2010)

zu der Alpha gab es nix Offizielles das die Angefangen/beendet sein soll, jedoch laut gerüchten soll sie schon ne weile vorbei sein so viel ich weiss


----------



## Gloir (28. April 2010)

meine fresse.... ich kann fast nich glauben, dass da keine Patch-Notes oder so durchgesickert sind.... naja ich glaube nich dran, dass die Beta vor Juli kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## benwingert (28. April 2010)

WARUM SPIEL ICH NICH AUF DEM AMISERVER 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isoclin (28. April 2010)

Die BETA soll mal starten will mir die Welt angucken und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Unbekannter_Schamane (28. April 2010)

Ohhoho Amazing!1


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (28. April 2010)

@benwingert, das dachte ich zualler erst auch das ich das gelesen hab^^


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

JEtzt sagen die Leute noch mal kein Spiel Release ist im Sommer. Blizzard sagte selber nach einem Monat nachdem das Event gestartet ist mit den Echoinseln und Gnome ist der Release!


----------



## Milch_Shake22 (28. April 2010)

Naja die beta wird sicherlich 2 Monate dauern, locker


----------



## talsimir (28. April 2010)

Die Beta rückt immer weiter weg... jetzt ises raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

!!!


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

Worauf können die Amis denn die Chars kopieren, die Beta ist ja noch net gestartet, also können sie jetzt auf ein Ptr (Nicht Beta-Server!) transferieren?


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

Wie eben auch auf Gamona geschrieben wurde, finde ich es auch sehr komisch, dass die Beta auf einem "normalen" Testrealm starten soll. War sicher nur ein Versehen, also bitte nicht zu früh freuen.


----------



## SchalomDestro (28. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Worauf können die Amis denn die Chars kopieren, die Beta ist ja noch net gestartet, also können sie jetzt auf ein Ptr (Nicht Beta-Server!) transferieren?



Ich denke das Char transferieren auf den Torunament Server !!


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

SchalomDestro schrieb:


> Ich denke das Char transferieren auf den Torunament Server !!



Wieso heißt der dann Blizzcon, aber du könntest eig recht haben, wieso Beta? Kann auch der Arena-Server sein.


----------



## Wowler12345 (28. April 2010)

Ich denke jetzt wirklich mittlerweile dass es nur der Arena-Server ist! Wieso? Ganz einfach der Start des Turniers ist heute und jetzt können sich die Amis anmelden


----------



## Lord Walzer (28. April 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich denke jetzt wirklich mittlerweile dass es nur der Arena-Server ist! Wieso? Ganz einfach der Start des Turniers ist heute und jetzt können sich die Amis anmelden



Jo das denke ich jetzt auch langsam.

So wie es aussieht hast du LEIDER recht.


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Mai 2010)

http://www.mmo-champion.com/

Dort ist wieder was interissantes Zur Beta/Alpha aufgetaucht.


----------



## kennerer (1. Mai 2010)

Scheint echt loszugehen

http://s.nihilum.eu/image/image/mainsite/news/2010/april/30/beta.jpg


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Mai 2010)

WTF??? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchalomDestro (1. Mai 2010)

kennerer schrieb:


> Scheint echt loszugehen
> 
> http://s.nihilum.eu/...ril/30/beta.jpg



Quelle vom Screenshot, bzw dein eigener ??


----------



## Shaila (1. Mai 2010)

kennerer schrieb:


> Scheint echt loszugehen
> 
> http://s.nihilum.eu/...ril/30/beta.jpg



Fake.


----------



## SchalomDestro (1. Mai 2010)

Meneleus01 schrieb:


> Fake.



Anscheinend nicht habe grade geguckt 

http://www.nihilum.eu/

Wenns wirklich von den NIHILUM ist, weiß man ja wer als erstes die Betas bzw. die Alpha Keys bekommt !


----------



## Eyatrian (1. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



100% sign


----------



## Lord Walzer (1. Mai 2010)

Mal sehen, ich bin mir der Sache nicht so sicher! Beta an einem Samstag, wenn jeder Cm frei hat? Auch wenn die Zeitverschiebung eine große Rolle spielt aber trotzdem!


----------



## Error2000 (1. Mai 2010)

Im US-Battle.net-Accountverwaltungssystem sind 3 neue Bilder aufgetaucht (Rechtsklick->Grafik anzeigen dann seht ihr den direkten Link):



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SchalomDestro (1. Mai 2010)

Naja hoffe wir sind auch bald dran !


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Mai 2010)

Ich hoffe mal das die Beta dan mal in nächster Zeit startet. :< Sieht aber interessant aus ^^


----------



## Zhiala (1. Mai 2010)

Ich weiß aus sicherer Quelle das noch einiges übersetzt werden muss, wenn die Beta also nicht auf englisch ist dauerts wohl noch etwas weil Blizz sich bei den Freelance-Übersetzern noch net gemeldet hat. Wenn die ihre Questtexte rausschicken dauerts nichtmehr lange, ist ja so ziemlich das letzte was gemacht wird^^

wenn meine Freundin die erste mail bekommt werd ich sie auch brav löchern was sie da bekommen hat:laugh:


----------



## xXavieXx (1. Mai 2010)

Anscheinend gestartet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem erste Screenshots:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Mai 2010)

Woher sind den die Ingame Screens? Sehen ja nice aus^^.


----------



## Error2000 (1. Mai 2010)

Beim ersten Bild wurden nur die WotLK-Bilder gegen die Cata-Bilder ausgetauscht. Steht sogar hier www.nihilum.eu ! (die Beta ist also noch nicht gestartet, weder in US noch in EU)

Die Screenshot sehen hammer aus. Besonders das Wasser auf dem ersten.


----------



## xXavieXx (1. Mai 2010)

Auf Nihilum.eu steht "It appears to be nearly beta time! Images on the battle.net site have started to appear, I swapped them in my current account page." Übersetzt in etwa: "Es scheint bald beta Zeit! Als Bilder auf der Website battle.net erschienen, tauschte ich sie in mein Account Seite auf.

Es scheint fast beta Zeit! Bilder auf der Website battle.net begonnen haben, erscheinen, tauschte ich sie in mein Girokonto Seite.

Die Screenshots habe ich aus den Kommentaren bei MMO-Champion


----------



## Zoid-Dunkelziffer (1. Mai 2010)

xXavieXx schrieb:


> Auf Nihilum.eu steht "It appears to be nearly beta time! Images on the battle.net site have started to appear, I swapped them in my current account page." Übersetzt in etwa: "Es scheint bald beta Zeit! Als Bilder auf der Website battle.net erschienen, tauschte ich sie in mein Account Seite auf.
> 
> Es scheint fast beta Zeit! Bilder auf der Website battle.net begonnen haben, erscheinen, tauschte ich sie in mein Girokonto Seite.
> 
> Die Screenshots habe ich aus den Kommentaren bei MMO-Champion



Schön haste da den google übersetzer benutzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw. ich will auch cataclysm bilder auf meinem Girokonto


----------



## Röhrrich (1. Mai 2010)

+ der EC karte /würfeln


----------



## Kankru (1. Mai 2010)

Lord schrieb:


> Rückt die Beta immer näher?



Das ist ne Frage wie:
Wird die Sonne scheinen?
Kommt der Sommer?
Wird es bald Feierabend?


----------



## Atinuviell (1. Mai 2010)

sonst konnte man sich doch schon wochen vorher für die key verlosung anmelden und diesbezüglich habe ich noch keine vertrauenswürdige quelle gefunden...also nix is mit beta


----------



## bliblubb (1. Mai 2010)

@atinuviell
man kann sich schon lange für die beta anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Battle net account dann unter beta profil einstellungen ) da musste dir 
son programm runterladen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das "scannt " dein pc sozusagen und dadurch meldeste dich gleich auf für die beta an

ps: lasset mich steinigen wenn ich scheise laber^^


----------



## Atinuviell (1. Mai 2010)

ich glaube nicht das das eine anmeldung zur beta ist. das würde dann etwas ausführlicher dort stehen


----------



## monthy (1. Mai 2010)

Du hast recht. Genau so geht das^^




Mfg




Bin gespannt und warte auf die Beta


----------



## Doofkatze (1. Mai 2010)

Seit wann können Betas laufen?


----------



## Shaila (1. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das das eine anmeldung zur beta ist. das würde dann etwas ausführlicher dort stehen



Doch, er hat Recht. Das ist die Beta Anmeldung. Habe so den Starcraft 2 Client bekommen!


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Mai 2010)

seids doff? mit doppel "f"? .. blizzard ist schon so fortschrittlich das man sich nicht mehr direkt für die Cata-Beta anmelden muss.
heutzutage muss man ja nur noch sein profil dementsprechend einstellen und tee trinken .. more ist nicht dabei


----------



## RedDevil96 (1. Mai 2010)

Atinuviell schrieb:


> ich glaube nicht das das eine anmeldung zur beta ist. das würde dann etwas ausführlicher dort stehen



Klar ist das die Beta Anmeldung ...

Mann gibt dort doch an für welche Betas man sich anmelden möchte ... 
Fürs Warcraft , Starcraft oder diablo Universum ...


----------



## Rasgaar (1. Mai 2010)

war wohl nix mit Beta startet im April... ^^


----------



## garuda1987 (1. Mai 2010)

Rasgaar schrieb:


> war wohl nix mit Beta startet im April... ^^



Das macht denn Braten auch nicht dicker, wenn die beta nicht mehr am 30 april kommt sondern 1,2,3,4 Mai die 4,Halb Tage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wowler12345 (1. Mai 2010)

Bestimmt sagt Blizzard bald wieder: " Sry wir haben die falsche Grafik reingemacht, die Beta startet nicht!"


We will see!


----------



## bliblubb (1. Mai 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Bestimmt sagt Blizzard bald wieder: " Sry wir haben die falsche Grafik reingemacht, die Beta startet nicht!"



das wäre der hammer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lavora123 (1. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



boaaaah echt ich dachte sie läuft uns davon ab


----------



## Xaner (1. Mai 2010)

Mit der ersten Beta ist schätzungsweise im November 2010 zu rechnen - auf keinen Fall früher


----------



## Noenon (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Mit der ersten Beta ist schätzungsweise im November 2010 zu rechnen - auf keinen Fall früher



Klar deswegen tauchen schon Beta-Screenshots auf und im US Battle.net die Beta Designs.
/ironie off


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



/sign 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...was auch sonst XD


----------



## Deathgnom (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Mit der ersten Beta ist schätzungsweise im November 2010 zu rechnen - auf keinen Fall früher



Da sollte die Beta schon langsam zu Ende gehen wenn Kata noch untern Weihnachtsbaum liegen soll


----------



## Eox (1. Mai 2010)

Hier sind mal die genauen Links zu den Bildern auf den Servern von BILZZARD!! 

https://us.battle.net/account/_images/dashboard/wow/backplane-cat.jpg
https://us.battle.net/account/_images/game-boxes/en-GB/WOWX3.jpg
https://us.battle.net/account/_images/dashboard/wow/boxes/box-cat.png

Also wenn die bei Blizzard liegen, sind sie auf jeden Fall echt und so wird die Beta sicher bald starten.


----------



## Xaner (1. Mai 2010)

> Klar deswegen tauchen schon Beta-Screenshots auf und im US Battle.net die Beta Designs.
> /ironie off





Gehörst du auch zu denjenigen die April 2009 meinten, dass Cataclysm Beta auf jeden Fall spätestens im nächsten Monat erscheinen müsse weil es schon fertige Beta-Screenshots auftauchen. 

Ich laß dich in deiner Traumwelt und klopf dir im November genüßlich auf die Schulter. I'l be back!   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lich Dragon (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Gehörst du auch zu denjenigen die April 2009 meinten, dass Cataclysm Beta auf jeden Fall spätestens im nächsten Monat erscheinen müsse weil es schon fertige Beta-Screenshots auftauchen.
> 
> Ich laß dich in deiner Traumwelt und klopf dir im November genüßlich auf die Schulter. I'l be back!
> 
> ...



Im Nobember sollte die Beta schon zuende sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wen sie erst da Anfangen würde dan würde Cataclysm garnicht erst dieses Jahr erscheinen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ach was solls. (1. Mai 2010)

lol xaner bitte .. laber keinen stuss .. cata wird unterm weihnachtsbaum liegen +/- . Im Jahr ein Spiel rauszubringen ist niemals wirtschaftlich gesehen vom vorteil.. immer anfangs oder am ende des jahres.

hm aber es ist sehr wohl bedeutend, wenn die beta anstatt wie alle im april dachten anfängt sondern am 1. mai beispielsweise ^^ .. das zeigt, dass sich millionen spieler geirrt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Xaner (1. Mai 2010)

ach schrieb:


> . laber keinen stuss .





> .. Im Jahr ein Spiel rauszubringen ist niemals wirtschaftlich



  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Gehörst du auch zu denjenigen die April 2009 meinten, dass Cataclysm Beta auf jeden Fall spätestens im nächsten Monat erscheinen müsse weil es schon fertige Beta-Screenshots auftauchen.
> 
> Ich laß dich in deiner Traumwelt und klopf dir im November genüßlich auf die Schulter. I'l be back!
> 
> ...



Naja, sagen wirs so. 3.3.x ist letzter Patch, der buff soll in icc pro monat um 5% hoch gehen, also in 3 Monaten sind wir bei 30%, dann denke ich, dass des 1 Monat so läuft und dann spätestens 3.3.9 auf den Live-Servern ist.
Blizz hat bestätigt das B.Net 2.0 "kurz" vor Cata kommt, naja da der Start Termin für SC2 (mit dem B.Net 2.0 zu 100% kommt) im Juni ist, können wir stark davon ausgehen das patch 3.3.5 im Juni kommt, da mit diesem dann wohl B.Net 2.0 kommt.

Ich rechne mit einem Release im September, spätestens ende Oktober (denn so lang können die ICC nicht da liegen haben, da werden die viele High-End Gilden verärgern.)

Alles Spekulation, aber mit einer Beta am Ende des Jahres, würde blizz sich selbst ins Bein schneiden, denn 3.3 ist Offiziell der letzte Content-Raid patch und ich denke nicht das ICC dann 1 Jahr geraidet wird, das wird doch für alle langweilig. (da mit 30% wirklich zu einfach)


----------



## Xaner (1. Mai 2010)

1. Ihr ließt keine Blueposts

2. Ihr ließt nur das was ihr lesen wollt

3. Ihr glaubt, Blizzard lügt euch an

Warum lehnen wir uns nicht zurück und warten, bis der Link etwa im November zum Download der Beta freigegeben ist.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Magexe (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> 1. Ihr ließt keine Blueposts



Dann gib mir den Bluepost, dann glaube ich dir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


btw. heist das nicht Ihre lest keine Blueposts?


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (1. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> 1. Ihr ließt keine Blueposts
> 
> 2. Ihr ließt nur das was ihr lesen wollt
> 
> 3. Ihr glaubt, Blizzard lügt euch an


du ließt genausowenig blueposts. blizzard kündigte an das cata noch dieses jahr erscheint. folglich ist deine prognose zur beta definitiv falsch. denn wenn die beta im november starten würde könnte cata erst 2011 erscheinen (daher glaubst du blizzard würde alle anlügen).

da der früheste termin für den release des spiels im september/oktober ist (in der sommerpause kommen keine spiele, auch nicht von blizzard) und man von ausgeht das die beta 3-5 monate läuft wäre ein start der beta im mai/juni sehr realistisch.
und da bereits einiges auf die beta hinweißt wird sie wohl auch sehr bald starten.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

dass die Beta mit jedem Sekündchen näher kommt, ist wohl unbestreitbar...


Aber müsst ihr deshalb den drölfzigtausendsten fred aufmachen?


----------



## Dropz (1. Mai 2010)

wie nimmst du mit deinem Post so viel Platz ein ? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

weil ich es kann


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wildrazor09 (1. Mai 2010)

Naja ich bin mal gespannt auf den kommenden Mittwoch und auf gleich, wenn der neue Screen da ist.


----------



## Klimpergeld (1. Mai 2010)

@ Xaner:

1. Du hörst wohl weder buffed-cast, noch schaust du buffed-show noch liest du die news die von blizz selbst kommen. Die Entwickler sagen, cata kommt 2010 raus und das heißt, die beta KANN nicht erst im November starten.

2. Ich finde deinen Ton absolut arrogant und absolut unzutreffend. Du behauptest dinge und vermittelst das gefühl, dass wir unwissend sind ohne hier irgendwelche Quellen anzugeben. Es wäre schön wenn du das unterlässt. Das führt mich zu Punkt 3.

3. Du hast uns immer noch keinen Link zu deiner berüchtigten Bluepost-Quelle geschickt. Ohne den sind deine Behauptungen völlig haltlos also beweis es oder halt dich in Zukunft bitte aus dem Thread raus.

Ich persönlich glaube auch, dass die Beta im Mai, spätestens erstes Quartal Juni beginnt. Die Argumente hat schon einer meiner Vorposter genannt.

Mfg Klimpergeld


----------



## Eox (1. Mai 2010)

Dieses Addon ist noch umfangreicher als WotLK und wird sicher auch noch ausführlicher getestet.
Die WotLK Beta ging auch über Monate. Da Blizzard ein Spiel erst raus bringt wenn es zu 99% Bugfrei ist, wird die Beta noch länger gehen.
Da Blizzard sich auch das Weihnachtsgeschäft nicht entgehen lassen möchte, wird Cata sicher im November raus kommen.
Und da Blizzard lieber mehr testet als zu wenig, werden sie sicher mit dem testen rechtzeitig anfangen.


Also wird die Beta im Mai/Juni starten.

@Xaner
Totaler Fail...
DU liest eher keine News oder Informationen durch...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (1. Mai 2010)

@Xaner

Pls poste die Quelle, wenn man ihr wirklich Vertrauen kann, werden dir bestimmt manche glauben, auch wenn es keinen richtigen sinn macht.

Ich glaube das sie ende Mai startet, dasmit Cata dieses Jahr noch raus kommt.


----------



## Velvet-Revolver (2. Mai 2010)

xaner hat den fail wohl mit dem löffel gegessen :>

btt :

ich schätze mal die beta kommt so mitte mai - anfang juni

mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Firun (2. Mai 2010)

Soladra schrieb:


> weil ich es kann
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



bitte unterlasse sowas in zukunft, danke.


----------



## hoschy de-luxe (2. Mai 2010)

start der Wotlk beta war am 18 juli release war am 13 november -ca 3 1/2 monate beta 
da die cata umfangreicher wird denke ich, das die beta ende mai anfang juni ist und releas anfang/mitte november ist,
das wären ca 5 monate beta,die bestimt auch benötigt wird für diese umfangreiche veränderung.


----------



## Hotgoblin (4. Mai 2010)

Xaner schrieb:


> Mit der ersten Beta ist schätzungsweise im November 2010 zu rechnen - auf keinen Fall früher



Da erscheint das Spiel vielleicht ^^

bisschen übertrieben weil das wäre ja noch ewig und Blizz macht ja schon lange dran rum.


----------



## Obsurd (4. Mai 2010)

na klar rückt es immer näher ^^

ich würde sagen noch 3 monate dann ist gut ^^


----------



## Gorb001 (4. Mai 2010)

Ja, die Beta rückt immer näher.

Nächster Thread wird lauten:

Was meint ihr: Rückt der Release von Cata immer näher?


omg.


----------



## Alirev (4. Mai 2010)

laut ner anderen wow seite hat heute die alpha familie und freunde begonnen


----------



## BastiMM94 (4. Mai 2010)

bliblubb schrieb:


> @atinuviell
> man kann sich schon lange für die beta anmelden
> 
> 
> ...



ähh du weißt aber schon das das ne Battle.net-Account beta is und nicht für nen spiel oder? es geht dort um die Internet seite und nich um die anmeldung zur WoW beta! wie dumm wäre das den o.O


----------



## Nachto (4. Mai 2010)

Das Programm was man da Downloaden kann, analysiert deinen PC, und auf deren Webseite im Battle.net kann man auswählen, für welche BETA-Tests man sich anmelden will (Warcraft = WoW etc.)


----------



## Magexe (4. Mai 2010)

BastiMM94 schrieb:


> ähh du weißt aber schon das das ne Battle.net-Account beta is und nicht für nen spiel oder? es geht dort um die Internet seite und nich um die anmeldung zur WoW beta! wie dumm wäre das den o.O



nein das ist mehr oder weniger eine verbesserte Anmeldung.
Du gibst für alles deine PC Daten an, und kannst aussuchen für welche Spiele. (nicht nur für die Homepage)

BTW: Friends&Family Alpha gestartet. (siehe buffed.de news oder mmo-champion) - Sprich die Beta kommt auch bald.


----------



## Starfros (4. Mai 2010)

Eox schrieb:


> Dieses Addon ist noch umfangreicher als WotLK und wird sicher auch noch ausführlicher getestet.



was isn da bitte schön umfangreicher als WOTLK....es sind einige instanzen die schon aus Classic zeiten stammen, diese werden nur angepasst und das ist nicht so eine heidenarbeit als wenn man eine komplett neue Programiert.
Die Gebiete sind auch schon da. 
Ich würde eher sagen das es im gegensatz zu WOTLK nicht mehr arbeit ist, beide kommen mit neuer Grafikdarstellung an.

Will nicht hoffen das Cata noch mehr Leistung frisst wie WOTLK jetzt schon ist. 


Auf bezug des starts von der beta ist es mir egal wann sie kommt.


----------



## Alohajoe (4. Mai 2010)

Alirev schrieb:


> laut ner anderen wow seite hat heute die alpha familie und freunde begonnen



Um das Ganze mal offiziell zu machen --> http://www.mmo-champ...s-family-alpha/

Und hier der Blue Post  --> http://forums.worldofwarcraft.com/thread.html?topicId=24690639017&pageNo=2&sid=1


----------



## Bandit 1 (4. Mai 2010)

Zum allerersten Mal werde ichmich um einen Beta Key bemühen.

Dann kann ich wenigstens sehen, ob ich mir das Addon vorbestellen muss oder ob 
ich meinen Account entgültig bei e**y anbiete.


----------



## bruderelfe (4. Mai 2010)

Also wenn die FF-Beta grade erst gestartet worden sein soll, Dann kann die normale beta ja noch nicht so bald kommen oder?


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

jojo es rückt näher mit jeder milisekunde, aber beschleunigt man das nicht indem man andauernd auf die uhr schaut man kann nur warten


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

hier kann die Disskussion von dem anderen Thread weitergeführt werden, aber beachtet die NDA pls, habe kein bock, dass der Thread auch geschlossen wird. ^^

/Discuss

mfg
wowler12345


----------



## Black Devil 2007 (16. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hier kann die Disskussion von dem anderen Thread weitergeführt werden, aber beachtet die NDA pls, habe kein bock, dass der Thread auch geschlossen wird. ^^
> 
> ...



NDA beachten? Hier? Wer Infos von der Beta rausgibt, aber keine NDA unterschrieben hat, darf das auch. Kein Vertrag, keine Konsequenzen. Man kanns auch echt übertreiben.


----------



## NarYethz (16. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



mist, dass wollt ich schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



... ich denke nicht, dass es auch nur annähernd so viel beta-keys geben wird wie zu wotlk.. da hatte ja wirklich jeder 2. einen betakey (hab 6 leute mit denen ich wow seit classic spiele und zu wotlk hatten davon 4 leute den key bekommen...)
ich denke die closed beta wird so in 2-3monaten raus sein und nochma 2-3monaten drauf wird dann nochma n schub keys rausgegeben.. womöglich dann so 2monate vor beta-ende nochma so n großer haufen an keys und dann is es drausen..
gruß


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2010)

Aber der Client wurde schon auf Beta-Status upgedatet, also kann es keine 2-3 Monate mehr sein, wäre auch lächerlich.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. Juni 2010)

Die NDA ist aufgehoben


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2010)

awon schrieb:


> Die NDA ist aufgehoben



Ich habe kein Bluepost etc. dazu endeckt, Quelle pls.


----------



## TheEwanie (16. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Bluepost etc. dazu endeckt, Quelle pls.



Quelle? Na die Presse informationen. Die standen auch unter der NDA


----------



## Eltoro73 (16. Juni 2010)

Wowler12345 schrieb:


> Ich habe kein Bluepost etc. dazu endeckt, Quelle pls.



http://www.5secrule....nd-screenshots/
http://www.esl.eu/de/pro-series/news/125920/World-of-Warcraft-Cataclysm-Beta-auf-den-Alienware-Finals/


----------



## Wowler12345 (16. Juni 2010)

Nice, d.h. die Beta startet sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr sehr bald


----------



## ZAM (16. Juni 2010)

Eltoro73 schrieb:


> http://www.5secrule....nd-screenshots/



Behauptung in Umgangssprache, ohne Belegquelle.



> http://www.esl.eu/de...ienware-Finals/



Aktion von Blizzard - Keine Info zu irgendeiner NDA-Aufhebung.


----------



## Nanuuck (16. Juni 2010)

Die Beta wird schon irgendwann starten deswegen sage ich nur Tee trinken und abwarten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (16. Juni 2010)

sie rückt in weiiiiiiiiiiite ferne.... 
nicht aber du kannst schonma anfangen die sekunden zu zählen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shalian (16. Juni 2010)

Natürlich, sie rückt immer näher... Aber bis dahin werden wir wohl noch einiges erwarten, oder nicht?

Ich blicke auf die letzen Ankündigungen der letzen 6 Monate:

-> Gnomeregan den Gnomen / Sen'jin den Trollen
 	Jaja.. unsere Asylbewerber wollen ihre Hauptstädte wieder.. Ich denke ein nettes Event um mal 1-2 Monate zu überbrücken.

-> Rubinsanktum
	Eine neuer Raid.. Wohl eine art Pre-Raid zu, (meiner vermutung nach) Pre event von Cataclysm. ( 2-4 Monate) 

-> Pre-Event
	Deathwing soll doch in Sturmwind einen Ordenlichten Frühjahrsputz durchführen, und Orgimmar wird auch neu aufgebaut.
	Bei Wotlk gab es schließlich auch ein nettes Pre-Event.. was ja soviele total scheiße fanden.. dabei war das so genial... T-T

Will keine FLame's darauf hören.. Es sind nur Thesen (Vermutungen für die unwissenden), wenn doch, dann bitte mit einer passenden Argumentation, Beispiel oder Beweis und einer Schlußfolgerung! ^^

-lfg- Shali


----------



## Deadwool (16. Juni 2010)

Shalian schrieb:


> -> Gnomeregan den Gnomen / Sen'jin den Trollen
> Jaja.. unsere Asylbewerber wollen ihre Hauptstädte wieder.. Ich denke ein nettes Event um mal 1-2 Monate zu überbrücken.
> 
> -> Pre-Event
> ...



 Gnomeregan den Gnomen / Sen'jin den Trollen IST der Pre-Event, und er beschäftigt (in der testbaren Fassung auf dem PTR) nicht 1-2 Monate, sondern leider nur knapp 30 Minuten


----------



## Imon (16. Juni 2010)

Deadwool schrieb:


> Gnomeregan den Gnomen / Sen'jin den Trollen IST der Pre-Event, und er beschäftigt (in der testbaren Fassung auf dem PTR) nicht 1-2 Monate, sondern leider nur knapp 30 Minuten



Also reicht es seinen Account 30 Minuten vor Start von Catalysm zu reaktivieren, sowas habe ich mir schon gedacht. ;-)


----------



## CrAzyPsyCh0 (16. Juni 2010)

da cata noch diese jahr kommen wird (wurde so angekündigt) kommt man mit wenig rechnen darauf, dass es nicht mehr lange dauern kann.
3-4 monate betaphase + 1 monate bis release = 4-5 monate.
damit es also bis weihnachten erscheint, wird die beta spätestens juli/august starten.


----------



## lord just (16. Juni 2010)

Black schrieb:


> NDA beachten? Hier? Wer Infos von der Beta rausgibt, aber keine NDA unterschrieben hat, darf das auch. Kein Vertrag, keine Konsequenzen. Man kanns auch echt übertreiben.


man selbst hat zwar nix zu befürchten ausser ner verwarnung von buffed oder das man gar gebannt wird von buffed. man sollte aber nicht vergessen das buffed eine offizielle wow fansite ist und somit auch an das nda zur alpha gebunden ist und dazu verpflichtet ist die nda zu wahren was auch bedeutet jegliche inoffizielle infos zu cataclysm zu löschen.


dann zum nda ansich

es gab ein presseevent wo neue infos veröffentlicht wurden und welches unter einem nda stand welches am sonntag abend gelüftet wurde (siehe die news hier auf buffed). die nda zur alpha wurde aber nicht gelüftet und daher ist es für die teilnehmer der alpha (wie z.b. den betreiber von mmo-champion) sowie den offiziellen fanseiten (wie z.b. buffed) untersagt inoffizielle infos zu posten. die nda wird wohl wie schon bei bc oder wotlk erst zum start der beta gelüftet.

das die beta aber bald (in ein bis zwei monaten schätze ich mal) starten wird ist aber klar. man muss sich nur mal auf den inoffiziellen seiten umsehen und sich dort die infos zur alpha durchlesen um zu merken dass es schnell vorran geht, wenn auch wohl bisher nur in den "alten" gebieten. auch haben in korea die ersten 1000 leute nen betakey gewonnen. wobei betakey die falsche bezeichnung ist. in einem bluepost wurde bestätigt, dass keine keys mehr verschickt werden, sondern einfach der battle.net account geupgraded wird und man nur eine infomail bekommt, dass der account für die beta freigeschaltet wurde. soll offiziell vor fishingmails schützen, aber denke mal das blizzard so den verkauf der keys über ebay verhindern will, da man dann den ganzen account verkaufen müsste.


----------



## Azot (17. Juni 2010)

Ich tippe wie WotLk Beta: Kurz nach der E3 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (17. Juni 2010)

Black schrieb:


> NDA beachten? Hier? Wer Infos von der Beta rausgibt, aber keine NDA unterschrieben hat, darf das auch.



Nicht ganz. Die Weiterverbreitung beruht dann auf Quellen, die die NDA gebrochen haben. Die Sachen werden entfernt, so lange die noch gilt.


----------



## sykee (23. Juni 2010)

bis die beta startet gilt es DAS mit der www.wow-europe.de anzustellen =)


----------



## DaScAn (23. Juni 2010)

Arosk schrieb:


> Ja, mit jeder Sekunde die vergeht rückt die Beta näher.



Das ist die inzig richtige Aussage hier.
Es rückt auch meiner und euer Todestag mit jeder Sekunde näher .


----------



## Vérwanord (25. Juni 2010)

Hallo liebe Buffed-Community! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das soll kein Mimimi-Thread werden bitte, ich nur wissen will wann die Beta von Cataklysmus nun starten kann!!!!!!11

Liebe Grussße 

Janine Hudorf


----------



## askalord (25. Juni 2010)

Don't feed the troll.


----------



## Stevesteel (25. Juni 2010)

konnte man am Mittwoch ab 11°° nach Einspielung des Patches doch schon, hast du beim Einlogbildschirm nicht den Extra-Button "Cataclysm-Beta" gesehen?
Da einfach drauf klicken, schon kannst du mit deinem Char, der in dem Moment auf den Beta-Server kopiert wird, spielen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dudubaum (25. Juni 2010)

ich glaube blizzard würde das auf der homepage verkünden -.-


----------



## dudubaum (25. Juni 2010)

ich glaube blizzard würde das auf der homepage verkünden -.-sry für doppelpost


----------



## EisblockError (25. Juni 2010)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Oder ist das wirklich ne ernst gemeinte Frage?


PS: Warum sollte das mimimi sein?


----------



## RedDevil96 (25. Juni 2010)

ab wann man die beta spielen KANN ?

Denke mal wenn Blizz die Beta startet ... 

fragen gibt es ...


----------



## szene333 (25. Juni 2010)

Vérwanord schrieb:


> Hallo liebe Buffed-Community!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Haben wir Löcher in den Händen oder Sandalen an den Füßen?

Übrigens, netter Versuch das mit dem weiblichen Namen


----------

